# Need a new type of litter



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Right now we use Carefresh Pet Bedding in our cats litter boxes (yes, it's expensive...we didn't realize how expensive it would be when we started using it  ) but we want to switch to a litter that clumps, so we don't have to keep dumping out all the litter when the pans get used. We need a kind that is unscented and has very little dust ( I have asthma and lots of dust or perfume would trigger an attack). Any recommendations?


----------



## Kelae (Sep 4, 2004)

I posted the below information in a thread a few months back and thought it might work for you...

Just thought I'd add some info about flushable litters in general and then some specifics about how feline pine works out best for us. 

There are clumping litters that are flushable, i.e. you flush the pee clumps as well as the solids. Arm and Hammer makes a flushable version and there are a few non clay based litters such as swheat scoop and world's best that you can flush. 

Feline pine is a non clumping litter. It comes in pellets that resemble rabbit or rodent food. Be aware that some cats take a little bit to get used to the texture if they have been using a sandier textured litter. So you might want to take the switch over slowly. When the pellets get wet they absorb the liquid and turn into sawdust. All you scoop is the solids and what ever little bits of litter that are stuck to them. It's a lot less down the toilet than the clumping flushables. 

My girls have a pretty large litterbox and after messing around with several different methods for getting the sawdust out of it, we finally settled on using a sifter. Basically it's two litterboxes nested together. The one on top is full of holes and you put the litter into it and shake the dust into the bottom litter box. This leaves the unused pellets in the top and you can pop them back in the cat's litterbox. The one we use is actually sold by feline pine on their website but I've seen the same set up elsewhere. For us it's fast and conserves a good bit of litter. I suppose you could just dump the entire litterbox once a week though. We ususally sift every other day and there are two cats using the box. 

Ok I'm done with my feline pine commercial 

Good luck! 

Kel and the girls


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm afraid that I won't be of any help. I use Tidy-Cats multi-cat scoopable litter, which is dusty, scented, and the clumps sometimes don't hold together very well. BUT, the entire tribe likes it, and I don't feel like going through the hassle of finding a litter that all 8 can agree on again :lol: 

Questions about litter come up every now and again, and you'll be amazed at the amount of information that the members have.


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

I think you'd like Feline Pine Scoopable. It has a very light natural scent, but it doesn't bother my cat with respiratory problems, so I don't think it would aggravate your asthma. It doesn't have any dust. It's a little like what you were using, only it has a finer texture and it clumps.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I recently switched to Everclean and I really like it alot.

The clumps hold together really well, it controls odor, and it isn't nearly as dusty as the other brands I was using (Tidy Cats, Fresh Step, and Arm and Hammer). 

Because it clumps well, the box looks very clean after I scoop it. The others didn't clump as well, so there would always be tiny clumps of dirty litter left behind **yuck**


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Lisa 216 said:


> I recently switched to Everclean and I really like it alot.


Lisa, just curious, what kind of Everclean do you use? I used the Low Track kind for awhile, and I found it just as dusty as Fresh Step, if not more so.

Hailey, World's Best Cat Litter is another clumping litter that's non-dusty and non-artificially-scented.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jet Green said:


> Lisa, just curious, what kind of Everclean do you use?


I use the Extra-Strength unscented. The package says it's a "new" formula, although that could just be a marketing gimmick :wink:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I like Feline Fresh (pine) scoopable. It may be the same one MandyJobob was recommending. The only problem is the cats track it all over the place. I would say it is the worst litter I have tried as far as tracking goes but other than that is gets an A.

http://www.felinefresh.com/


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

Yep - that's it.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh wow, I was just about to start a thread on this -- my asthma has really been bothering me lately, and with the litter boxes in my office (where I spend most of the day), I can definitely tell that the dust has been a triggering my breathing problems.

I picked up some Feline Pine this week and put it at the bottom of the litter box along with the regular Fresh Step they use, but the cats were very skeptical at first and wouldn't cover anything until I went in and threw out about half of the pine from each box.

Where would you find this Feline Fresh? I don't have very good stores around here -- Petco and Petsmart only.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i have used old news cat litter it dont clump but it is peleted and the pee gets obsorbed and is easly scooped and poo is really easy to scoop out unless it is runny.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I also want to ask what is everyone's opinion of Swheat -- I used it a long time ago when Mom had her kittens and I was litter training, but I can't remember if it was dusty.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the recommendations. The Feline Fresh does sound pretty good. Just one question...is it pellets, or fluffy paper stuff like carefresh?


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

I use S'wheat Scoop:

- all natural, and naturally clumping
- low dust 
- natural deoderizer (I find it smells like bread dough when it's wet!) 

I would post their website, but I'm not sure if I'll allowed to do that on here...


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

The Feline Fresh scoopable is not really pellets or fluffy...it's hard to described. Almost like cedar chips that have been finely ground up. It is about the same size as regular cat litter but it is not quite as hard and grainy. 


I tried Swheat scoop before and I thought it smelled horrible. It didn't mask the odors well and stunk up my apartment.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Also I buy Feline Fresh from a local petstore called Pet Food Warehouse. They carry all healthy and environmentaly friendly products. I dont' know if petco or petsmart would carry it.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I tried Swheat scoop too, does not clump at all :? .


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I use premium choice scoopable. The bag says it is all natural and 99% dust free. It is defenitly the least dusty one I've used.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

manitu22 said:


> Also I buy Feline Fresh from a local petstore called Pet Food Warehouse.


That's the name of my store too. Are they a chain? Mine says it's independently-owned, but maybe they're franchises. Or maybe it's just a common name.

Either way, I love them.  Healthy food, lower prices than PetSmart on a lot of items, a frequent-buyer rewards program, and friendly people who know me because I shop there so often. How about yours? (Sorry for wandering off-topic.  )


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

oransmom said:


> I would post their website, but I'm not sure if I'll allowed to do that on here...


You can post it, as long as you're not selling it :wink:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Jet Green - I would not be suprised if they were a chain because when I go to their website it is www.pfwvt.com the vt stands for Vermont so I would assume if they needed to put that there must be others. 

going to check right now.....


----------



## greyhoundmom (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been using World's Best cat litter. It seems to have NO DUST at all, which is great. Drawback is that it IS expensive. I am down to one cat  so the cost is doable for me. Another drawback is that Daisy seems to have forgotten how to "cover up" since we've been using World's Best. Strange but true. Previously we used ScoopAway for years, and it clumped good but was awfully dusty.


----------



## waiandchris (Jan 17, 2007)

I use Everclean Everfresh Low Tracking litter for GiGi's boxes. It is available at Petco and you can also get it online. I particularly like the EVERFRESH because of low dust, minimal tracking, and wonderful clean (not scented) smell after I scoop. I also don't notice a smell as long as he covers his waste!

It's good for about a month between changes as long as you scoop regularly and add a bit occasionally. Gigi took to it from day one!

Good Luck.


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the good ideas, guys; I've got alot of choices to try now. Hopefully Twix will accept one of them...he's picky sometimes.


----------



## adt_7793 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Cat Litter*

You can try Tidy Cats it clumps the urine and everything.... its kinda pricey but it works so great and Its worth every dollar!!!!!!


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

We use Swheat Scoop. I can flush the waste and I dump the clumps. It does clump but if you go in to clean right after they go it'll fall apart. You need to wait a few minutes until it clumps hard.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I just picked up PaPurr at the pet store yesterday and changed out the litter last night. No dust!!!! It's made of the pulp leftover when they manufacture paper -- it is supposed to be scoopable, flushable, and biodegradable. I haven't scooped it yet, so I don't know how well it clumps. But if it continues to eliminate dust, then I don't really care what else it does.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

i have been a long time user of everclean extra strength unscented. i have asthma also and latley it has been bothering me. some batches are much dustier than others. with nine litter boxes and some big time litter kickers it can be an issue.

i am worried about the long term affects for my cats and i.


i am trying feline pine in a couple of boxes. it seems to be working good. i am going to buy the scoopable feline pine tomorrow.

this is a helpful thread :wink:


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, PaPurr is a bust in the clumping department, but that is really the only downside to it that I've found so far. Doesn't seem to track too bad, and it has a different (not bad) smell that covers the litterbox odors. I am going to stick with it for awhile -- I can already tell my asthma has been better.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Really? I found the odor control in the PaPurr pretty bad. Though I guess that was the non-clumping variety. IIRC I gave up on the clumping kind because it didn't clump very well. I figured if I was going to have to dump the thing weekly anyway why pay extra for clumping?

I use Feline Pine, but I'm lazy and just dump the box once a week (it's amost all sawdust by then anyway). One downside is the girls don't bury their poop in it until the end of the week when it's mostly sawdust. I've decided the other benefits are worth it (and the increased smell is partially compensated for by the fact I don't have to go mining for the cat poop to remove it.)


----------

